# Can you help us with our dream? Advice/sugesstions Please!



## Nomadica (Oct 11, 2012)

HI Everyone,

This is my first post...and I am really hoping to draw from all of your experience of moving to Spain. Thank you in advance for everything.

*Here is a rundown of our dream/plan:*

We would like to buy 5-10 acres of land to start a small scale organic farm (Homestead) 

We would travel most of Spain through the WOOF program working on different farms and getting to know the regions & networking.

After 3-6 months we are hoping to actually purchase the land. (Easy part)

*Questions!!* 

I am Canadian.

My Girl Friend is also Canadian but holds a French Passport.

**If I own land do you think I will have trouble getting a residence permit for the first year?

-I would set up a Spanish company registered before I left Canada and buy the land under this company. Worth it?

-My GF is an EU citiizen...so no big worries for her....

------------------------

**Should we get "Married" Here in Canada before I leave to make me a spouse of an EU citizen?

**To be considered an investor I would need much more money...and I am buying land for about 30-40,000. Thoughts?

**Would a farm have any special status? I would not be able to employ anyone Spanish for the first year perhaps 3.

------------------------

From everything I read anyone can buy land/property but its the living there that I am concerned with. Even though I would live and work on my land....I would also like the option of working another job as well...*legally. *

Thank you everyone for all your thoughts/suggestions!

Cheers,

Joel.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Nomadica said:


> ------------------------
> 
> **Should we get "Married" Here in Canada before I leave to make me a spouse of an EU citizen?
> 
> ...


If she's willing to marry you that's the simplest and likely the best idea. The sooner you do it the better to avoid it looking like a fake marriage. 

You want to run an organic farm. I think you should spend some time looking up the organic standards. I'm guessing you'll find that unless the land you buy is already rated organic that you'll need to wait a few years before you can start selling organic products.


----------



## Nomadica (Oct 11, 2012)

NickZ said:


> If she's willing to marry you that's the simplest and likely the best idea. The sooner you do it the better to avoid it looking like a fake marriage.
> 
> You want to run an organic farm. I think you should spend some time looking up the organic standards. I'm guessing you'll find that unless the land you buy is already rated organic that you'll need to wait a few years before you can start selling organic products.


Yes, I use the term "Organic" loosely. It can take years to be "certified" Im not too worried as long as I grow good food in a permaculture style. 
*
regarding the marriage....does it really make it that much easier? I mean if I have a legal business in Spain and buy land...should that be enough to apply?*


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Nomadica said:


> Yes, I use the term "Organic" loosely. It can take years to be "certified" Im not too worried as long as I grow good food in a permaculture style.
> *
> regarding the marriage....does it really make it that much easier? I mean if I have a legal business in Spain and buy land...should that be enough to apply?*


no - unfortunately it doesn't help you at all - in fact you can't have a business here unless you first have the resident visa

your girlfriend would first have to register as resident & prove that she can financially support herself & that she has healthcare provision 

if you were married to your girlfriend then you could apply for residency as her spouse - it is much more difficult if you're not married, if not impossible

have a look at our FAQs & useful info thread - there's a section there about non-EU citizens getting resident visas in Spain


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

To put it into perspective Canada's investor visa requires more then a $1million in net worth and a good chunk of that needs to be invested into a business. From what I hear they may be even raising it. 

If Spain had a similar visa program I doubt it would be a much easier.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

NickZ said:


> To put it into perspective Canada's investor visa requires more then a $1million in net worth and a good chunk of that needs to be invested into a business. From what I hear they may be even raising it.
> 
> If Spain had a similar visa program I doubt it would be a much easier.


there is something similar - & iirc that figure isn't far wrong, unless it has changed since I last looked


----------



## Nomadica (Oct 11, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> no - unfortunately it doesn't help you at all - in fact you can't have a business here unless you first have the resident visa
> 
> your girlfriend would first have to register as resident & prove that she can financially support herself & that she has healthcare provision
> 
> ...


Most romantic way to propose...at the Spainish Embassy! 

Thanks for all the thoughts and advice!


----------



## Nomadica (Oct 11, 2012)

NickZ said:


> To put it into perspective Canada's investor visa requires more then a $1million in net worth and a good chunk of that needs to be invested into a business. From what I hear they may be even raising it.
> 
> If Spain had a similar visa program I doubt it would be a much easier.


Very true. I guess I thought if I was "self employed" on my farm...that I would have a leg to stand on. "


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

Good luck - you're prepared to commit to a move to a Spain and a risky business adventure - go the whole hog and commit to your relationship!!


----------



## Nomadica (Oct 11, 2012)

Calas felices said:


> Good luck - you're prepared to commit to a move to a Spain and a risky business adventure - go the whole hog and commit to your relationship!!


Thanks so much!! We think the move/visas will be the hardest part. Honestly, I dont see any danger in "investing" in the food business. Prices are only going to go up..and everyone needs to eat even in the worst of times.


----------

